# Crusaders



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Puppetswar Valhalla Striker bodies. Broadwords, Templar Helmets and Arms. 

Storm Shields and one of the swords are from the space marine vanguard veteran and deathwatch kits. 

These are Inquisitorial Crusaders.


----------



## Brother Dextus (Jan 30, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm not fan of puppets war built in back packs, but otherwise I think those guys are looking good!


----------



## Fluketrain (Sep 6, 2016)

Very nice, if anything they look too competant to be crusaders if I remember their rules correctly!


----------

